# Arrived!



## Buffy7 (Jan 8, 2013)

I arrived yesterday evening with my Greyhound, who thankfully seemed to be no worse for the wear after a long trip from Geneva. I must admit, I've missed it here.
We are moving into our new residence in Rehab tomorrow. It is absolutely freezing! Our air-conditioners/heaters have been already moved into the new apartment so my father and I are fighting for the dog to fight the cold, haha.
I am looking to furnish my new bedroom but having trouble finding decent sized furniture; everything is ridiculously over-sized (i.e. master bedrooms within a villa or house). Any suggestions for furniture stores selling Swiss or French style furniture? Or an Ikea type outlet?


----------



## Homeless (Jul 31, 2012)

Buffy7 said:


> I arrived yesterday evening with my Greyhound, who thankfully seemed to be no worse for the wear after a long trip from Geneva. I must admit, I've missed it here.
> We are moving into our new residence in Rehab tomorrow. It is absolutely freezing! Our air-conditioners/heaters have been already moved into the new apartment so my father and I are fighting for the dog to fight the cold, haha.
> I am looking to furnish my new bedroom but having trouble finding decent sized furniture; everything is ridiculously over-sized (i.e. master bedrooms within a villa or house). Any suggestions for furniture stores selling Swiss or French style furniture? Or an Ikea type outlet?


Last winter was also unusually cold to the degree that many stores ran out of oil type heaters.

Furniture stores are all over the place. Take a walk on Makram Obeid in Nasr city and you will find quite a few of them. In and Out has some decent stuff In & Out Show Rooms
Also many of the large shopping centers have furniture stores in them. Bit pricey but decent.
Ikea stuff but not large items(furniture) exist in Cairo through independent stores who import the for resale. Do a search on facebook for "Ikea Egypt" and you will get their page.
I had a furniture manufacturer make a few pieces for me to the size and design I wanted which wasn't cheap but it was exactly what I needed. Modern stuff not the classic looking furniture you see in most Egyptian homes.
A tip, when you buy furniture or appliances it will arrive damaged regardless of who delivers it. Best to have the store deliver it and hold some money back to be paid on delivery. 

Another tip is that I ended up selling many of the furniture for next to nothing on Craigslist and some Expat site I think it was called expat marketplace or something close. There's also the CSA which has some ad listing that maybe of interest. The idea is to buy from expats as they will have an accurate description of the items unlike Egyptians. For example when I was buying a car I frequently read ads that described the car as "fabrika" (not sure of the origin of the word but it does not mean fabric) and what they meant by that is that it has the original paint and that the b ody was not fixed or painted for any reason. So I would go to see the car and it would be all banged up and the owner would say "but it is fabrika" as in "it has never been flipped over or was involved in a serious accident". Do you want horror stories of when I bought my furniture ? :d


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Egypt has some high quality furniture makers, such as http://www.noknokgoodwood.com , we bought a bed set there, however as its custom made it will take a month to be made.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Hey, it is usually me asking about furniture shops!
My place in Egypt is in Alex so this probably doesn't help you a lot. But I had no complaints about the two shops that I used to furnished my flat. Most items I bought were from Chez Nous. They have more in the store than on the website. :: good wood :: modern furniture - salon - bed room - dining room - furniture
I also went to In & Out for the cheaper furniture items.


----------

